# should I buy 42" LCD with 100Hz+ or palsma 600Hz?



## syed_fazluddin (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi felllow members, please would you give me your respective opinions on wether to buy a 42"/46" LCD/PLASMA TV which i will be mostly using for watching cable tv/ tata sky and occasional playing of PS3.   
i have the following two models in general in my mind wether i should buy a 100+ Hz LCD or 600Hz PLASMA  and the drawbacks, what brand etc. also i will be using a soundbar for home theatre system . thanks for your opinions/ tips and help in advance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

100+ Hz LCD is better.. u will be playing occasionaly and 100+hz is more than enough..
LCD consumes less power n offer more pixels and so you can see more minute details..


----------



## syed_fazluddin (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a choice between a PANASONIC 46" 600HZ 1980i full HD plasma+ tv which is about and an LG 42" 200Hz 1980i full HD LCD tv


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 30, 2011)

can you tell me the price? if both are almost same.. get LCD..


----------



## robogeek (Feb 18, 2011)

Plasma is better a very better technology then LCD., but its only some what thicker then LCD TV. LCD TV's can't show you pure black as black so LED is introduced(actually LED is a type of LCD). But in LCD/LED TV's with below 200Hz motion flow you can't see fast moving pictures clearly. Once in e-zone I personally watched an fast action played simeltaneously in a LED 200Hz TV/LCD/Plasma. LCD came no where to the LED or Plasma clarity. But this LED with 200Hz costs 90k where as Plasma costs only 50K. 

In short if its LCD/LED don't go for it if the Motion flow is below 200Hz(some tv's show some other thing with 600Hz., its not motion flow). If it doesn't fit ur budget Plasma is BEST. Check out in google for comparision between these models


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2011)

well, Plasma eats up power. Try going for LED back-lit LCD.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

Plasma's have improved a lot as far as power consumption is considered and is not an issue anymore. Even the BURN-IN effect they had is a thing of past now.

*Op* should consider panasonic viera *V* series plasma displays and they are top of the line. A 42incher costs 60k though. Terrific image quality and superior contrast levels than led based ips panels.


----------

